# Epson 4880 "Set Ink Cartridge" woes



## ijamohan (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am from Malaysia and an avid follower of this forum. I recently purchased an epson 4880 modified for dtg. I am having problems with my printer and cant seem to find anyone with a solution (Epson refuses to service it as it is modified). The reset chips for the ink are not on the cartridges themselves but are separate.

The 4880 keeps showing "Set ink catridge" but only on the yellow cartridge. Every other cartridge works fine. Every time it says "set ink cartridge" I reset the chip. However it shows "set ink cartridge" for the yellow ink almost every time i print something/switch on the printer. And after a few resets, the chips go bad. So i have actually burned through 8 chips just for the yellow ink. 

I don't think the problem is with the chip as the same chip works fine for all the other colors. 
I thought the problem might have been at the connector ribbon so i replaced them all, still the issue persists. 

Has anyone encountered an issue specific to just one ink (yellow) like this? 
Any idea on how to fix this?
Your feedback is sincerely appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Hold down the trash can key for about 3 seconds. If the message does not go away, take cart out and clean chip for cart with alcohol. If the message still does not go away, the cart will have to be replaced.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It could be a damaged connector, the bit that sits against the chip.


----------



## gusbus (Apr 20, 2014)

i have the exact same problem for the yellow cartridge only "set ink crtg" how did you fix this problem?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It could be the chip reader inside the printer itself. It is a bit of a pain to replace but if you search youtube you will find a guide.


----------



## GetCustomized (Jun 2, 2014)

I had this same problem with mine just occured yesterday. Resetting the chip didn't work. Neither did replacing the connector inside the machine. So I took out the flat cable for my Lc white in my neoflex solvent head(which I never use and use it as my parts machine), replaced the Lc cable in the textile head(the t-shrt printer), and it is working now. It does not say set ink crtg anymore.


----------



## dianespence (Jan 20, 2016)

I have this problem as well on our viper reset cartridges cleaned everything cables connectors swapped cartridges changed chips nothing works


----------



## HolyGhostish (Mar 10, 2017)

We had the same issue today at our facility. I cleaned it with alcohol as someone else suggested, still no dice. I then took an old black cart and put the cyan bag in it. Popped it in, and it works.....still waiting for customer service reps to call me back. In the meantime we are using it like this.


----------



## mg.sober (Dec 2, 2010)

I had this problem with my "Blue" ink line the "Ribbon Cable" going from the INK bay to the Motherboard was a bad ribbon cable. 

Pop the side of your printer open and look at the motherboard, I had a "Bend/crease" in my ribbon cable this caused the issue. It arrived this way "DOA" so for someone who has had the printer and it was working, inside your "INK BAY" where you put each ink cartridge there is a small sensor that reads the chips on the ink cards, this sensor can go bad its a small item and you use "Forceps" to reach inside the print channel and pull that chip out and put in a new one...

This is not the chip on the ink cards but the chip reader inside your Ink Bay's sometimes you can get ink on these chip readers and you just need to clean them off with your cleaning solution or alcohol as with anything electronic those can also go bad over time. 

if you have to reset your "ink card chips" more than a few times it is diffidently the chip reader inside the ink bay ie "Yellow" or "Blue" or "Red" or "Black" whichever one is giving you issues.


----------



## Jinxplay (May 18, 2014)

Mg. Sober is right if your havving this issue, look no farther


1 - Reset all the chips and make sure it does turn green
2 - make sure that the chip is making contact with the sensor, that prongs are not bended
3 - replace the main ribbon cable there is 2 ribbon cables going from the chips to the mainboard, replace bouth
4 - make sure thath youre cartridges are in the right order you can see on printer status what cartridge is causing the error, but if is very persistent you should probably replace the ribbon cables, if nothing of this works then replace the board cause its probably a bad board, bad mainboads causes strange errors


you can try to replace the sensors wich i personally dont recomend but if you wanna give it a try heres a post that could help you


https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/32985172


----------

